# Gravid Girls 2011



## pythonmum (Jul 30, 2011)

I really enjoyed the 'gravid girls' thread last season and thought I would start one this year. Unfortunately, my girl is still in the early stages of ovulation with body curling and only a bit of stretching. Perhaps those who have already had hatchies (sweetangel) or have heavily gravid females (Orientalis) could start us out with a few photos. Some of the GTP photos from other threads would decorate this one beautifully - hint, hint . Who will start us off?


----------



## orientalis (Jul 30, 2011)

This one should be the second girl to lay in about 2 weeks. This pic is post pre-lay







This one is due 11th of August


----------



## snakes123 (Jul 30, 2011)

Hopefully


----------



## Albs (Jul 30, 2011)

orientalis said:


> This one should be the second girl to lay in about 2 weeks. This pic is post pre-lay
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Very nice work as usual Mick. Good to see you got the pics of the black one up!! Very eggciting times coming up. Looking forward to some of your outcomes.


----------



## pythonmum (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful! You have the most stunning animals, Mick! Nice to see some gecko porn, too. Caught my albino pair mating again this morning, so she hasn't finished ovulating yet, otherwise she'd kick him out for good


----------



## snakes123 (Jul 31, 2011)

pythonmum said:


> Nice to see some gecko porn, too. Caught my albino pair mating again this morning, so she hasn't finished ovulating yet, otherwise she'd kick him out for good



Haha my friends at school bought i was so weird having photos of that :/
Good luck with your albinos


----------



## pythrulz (Jul 31, 2011)

Good to see Mick all the best and no problems with the piccies this time about time people started seeing you have the best albino darwins anywhere


----------



## Greenmad (Jul 31, 2011)

Here one of my gtps having her ovulation.

And fingers also crossed for this girl thats gone blue.


----------



## pythonmum (Jul 31, 2011)

Gotta love that hormonal blue colour. The first girl looks SO uncomfortable, it is hard to believe they keep perching when in that condition.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jul 31, 2011)

No pics of heavily gravid girls yet, but I have a few irons in the fire....


----------



## Squinty (Jul 31, 2011)

RHD girl ovulating



WA girl belly up


----------



## pythonmum (Jul 31, 2011)

Nice variety of gecko porn. They certainly can hang on in all sorts of positions. When is the WA due to lay, Squinty? I saw photos of sweetangel's hatchies and was really surprised by how big the newly hatched womas are. You will have to let us know how many eggs she produces.


----------



## Flaviruthless (Jul 31, 2011)

How exciting Mick!!!!


----------



## Squinty (Jul 31, 2011)

She has started to darken up so I'd expect her to go milky in the next week or so. She's pretty big, about 1600mm and 2.3kg, so hopefully she has a few eggs. It's her first season so see how it goes.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Jul 31, 2011)

pythonmum said:


> Unfortunately, my girl is still in the early stages of ovulation with body curling and only a bit of stretching.


Hopefully your pairing is successful. My male is powering along, couldn't have hoped for a better snake.


----------



## cadwallader (Jul 31, 2011)

This is my girl she was right on her back but when i first disturbed her, but by the time i got the camera she was like this. this is my first breeding attempt so fingers crossed i have spotted her again on her back after this shot.


----------



## Bryce (Jul 31, 2011)

Yellow childrens


GTP


----------



## pythonmum (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow Bryce, you can just about count the eggs in that children's. She could pop any second now! The GTP looks like a balloon animal, she's so swollen. Poor dear.


----------



## Xcell (Jul 31, 2011)

one of my girls who just layed her first clutch saturday


----------



## Bryce (Aug 1, 2011)

Yeah that children's looks so uncomfortable, she is rolling coils every which way. The GTP is huge, she is so uncomfortable as well.


----------



## zulu (Aug 1, 2011)

Looking the goods that GTP bryce,have to be happy with that and the childrens! Few pics i took of the bhp and a childrens last week. cheers


----------



## pythonmum (Aug 1, 2011)

Looks pretty promising at your place, too, Zulu. My girl actually came out for a bask today. Still early days of ovulation with a bit of swelling in the ovary area, but it really hasn't taken off. I won't post photos until she gets nice and plump.


----------



## Erebos (Aug 1, 2011)

Bryce said:


> Yellow childrens
> View attachment 211846
> 
> GTP
> View attachment 211850


 
Exciting times ahead for you Bryce soon they will all start popping and you won't know what to do with yourself. Good luck mate.


----------



## Bryce (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks Br3nton. Mate i wont be here to see any of them be laid (GTP eggs that is) im going away this friday for 3 weeks. Never gone away before and left the snakes to be looked after by anyone else. Lucky i know 2 people that are willing to help me out and get them into the incubator once laid.

I will be back in time for the childrens and womas.


----------



## Erebos (Aug 1, 2011)

Bryce said:


> Thanks Br3nton. Mate i wont be here to see any of them be laid (GTP eggs that is) im going away this friday for 3 weeks. Never gone away before and left the snakes to be looked after by anyone else. Lucky i know 2 people that are willing to help me out and get them into the incubator once laid.
> 
> I will be back in time for the childrens and womas.


 
IDE help if I was closer all the best on your holiday.


----------



## Bryce (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks mate, will update them while im away.


----------



## pythonmum (Aug 4, 2011)

Finally got some decent scale spread happening with ovulation, even though swelling has a ways to go. She hasn't let the male into the hide box for a while. I'll give him a few days off and then one last booty call to make sure she doesn't change her mind...


----------



## Squinty (Aug 4, 2011)

Looking good pythonmum!!The two girls who have ovulated have now gone milky and the big WA girl is looking really lumpy.


----------



## veenarm (Aug 4, 2011)

my jungles have been going at it several times ive noticed locks, but no noticeable ovulation as yet!


----------



## pythonmum (Aug 4, 2011)

Squinty said:


> Looking good pythonmum!!The two girls who have ovulated have now gone milky and the big WA girl is looking really lumpy.


You will have to put some photos here after the prelay sheds. A heavily gravid woma looks like a balloon about to pop!


----------



## orientalis (Aug 4, 2011)

Nice She should ovulate within the next week! Keep your observation's up and you'll most likely get to witness it.


----------



## pythonmum (Aug 4, 2011)

She seems to be on a similar schedule to last year, but the prelay will tell me more. She has a while to go for that. Last year the prelay was 11 Sept and laying on 7 Oct. It is so hard to wait! I won't move the incubator inside until the prelay. Eggs averaged 43.6 g each last year. It will be interesting to see if they are bigger this year. She is the same size. I fed her up, but this seems to be her comfortable weight/size. The albino male, on the other hand, has doubled in mass since last year. I no longer fear for his life when I put him in with her


----------



## Bryce (Aug 5, 2011)

Pics from this morning. Iphone pic's normally are good but not today.


----------



## Erebos (Aug 5, 2011)

Bryce said:


> Pics from this morning. Iphone pic's normally are good but not today.


 
Stop teasing bryce.


----------



## onthillside (Aug 5, 2011)

Two Het Axanthic/Calico girls ovulating.


----------



## Squinty (Aug 5, 2011)

Nice ovulation pics onthehillside!! Love the swelling in an aspidites!!


----------



## zulu (Aug 6, 2011)

*re Gravid*



onthillside said:


> Two Het Axanthic/Calico girls ovulating.


 
Well done,your feeding them footballs!


----------



## abnrmal91 (Aug 6, 2011)

onthillside said:


> Two Het Axanthic/Calico girls ovulating.


 
Looks awesome. Best of luck


----------



## onthillside (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks guys. Very excited to see what they produce. T


----------



## pythonmum (Aug 6, 2011)

I love the contrast of the neck over that massively swollen abdomen. Should be some very special babies at your place this year!


----------



## Squinty (Aug 7, 2011)

My big WA girl had her prelay shed this afternoon. The RHD girl shouldn't be far off either. It's getting close now!!


----------



## pythonmum (Aug 7, 2011)

Where are the pics Squinty?! I love seeing swollen womas! 

Here's my girl again. 
- Her abdomen is curled protectively and very firm;
- She has been repeatedly basking in this spot which is the warmest place on the floor (above the heater for the enclosure below);
- She refuses to climb up to her favourite branch or shelf;
- She is ignoring the male.
If this isn't ovulation, I'll eat her last slough!






I put the male in this evening just in case. She obviously told him to nick off. He was in the extreme opposite end of the enclosure hanging out. When not ovulating/gravid, she usually hangs around on that shelf....


----------



## abnrmal91 (Aug 7, 2011)

Hopefully she is gravid. I want one lol Best of luck


----------



## pythonmum (Aug 7, 2011)

abnrmal91 said:


> Hopefully she is gravid. I want one lol Best of luck


Everything looks good, but you can't count them until they hatch... I got a nice surprise with the twins last year, so high hopes for this year, too. She is right on schedule doing everything right. You will be one of the first to see photos of the hatchies, Daniel. Be warned - they look like shiny pink worms before the first slough!


----------



## abnrmal91 (Aug 7, 2011)

pythonmum said:


> Daniel. Be warned - they look like shiny pink worms before the first slough!


 Thats alright, I love the changes you see with new hatchies after they shed. Thats what I love so much about my diamond she changes so much after every shed. My male albino is in shed again. It is really hard to tell when they are in shed as they look completely normal. The main give away is he won't eat.


----------



## Squinty (Aug 7, 2011)

Here you go pythonmum!!

Its not the best photo but its the one that shows the lumps the most!!


----------



## pythonmum (Aug 7, 2011)

That's what I'm talking about! She looks like someone stuck a bicycle pump in her mouth and inflated her. Looks like you will have a lovely clutch there, but I must feel sorry for the poor dear. It was bad enough carrying one large offspring when it was my turn, but these snakes put out a much greater effort with their clutches in terms of body mass to clutch ratio.


----------



## Squinty (Aug 7, 2011)

She really does look lumpy all over. It looks uncomfortable. Poor dear. How could i do such a thing to her?? LOL

Now to wait for the RHD girl to shed. They went milky 1 day apart, and then the same for going clear again. So hopefully she sheds in the next day or so. She is nowhere near as lumpy as this girl is though.


----------



## cement (Aug 8, 2011)

orientalis said:


> This one should be the second girl to lay in about 2 weeks. This pic is post pre-lay
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gday Mick,
I have missed the pictures you had up mate, any chance of sending me a email?
good luck mate cheers


----------



## orientalis (Aug 11, 2011)

Well, our first female laid today......right on her expected due date
She was paired this season with our Brilliant white/gold High Contrast male. Both these two adults have produced reduced patterned and high contrast offspring previously with other adults, this is the first time these two have been paired but i expect high contrast and reduced patterned offspring from this clutch!
Good luck to all!


----------



## Squinty (Aug 11, 2011)

Looking good orientalis!!My RHD girl has had her prelay and the WA girl is getting bigger and bigger.


----------



## Albs (Aug 11, 2011)

Good start to the season Mick. Love the albino boy!


----------



## orientalis (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks guy's......yes, nice start to this season.....next clutch is in a couple days time
Squinty.....good to hear, i bet you are eggcited
Albs.......he is stunning in the flesh


----------



## veenarm (Aug 12, 2011)

Nice looking  hope for good babies!


----------



## jamesjr (Aug 12, 2011)

These female olives are looking good.


----------



## pythonmum (Aug 13, 2011)

Great stuff James.


----------



## swampie (Aug 13, 2011)

Some great looking mums to be in this thread.

Here's one of my gravid albino girls in with her boyfriend, his other girlfriend had her prelay last weekend.

Cheers,
Al


----------



## abnrmal91 (Aug 13, 2011)

swampie said:


> Some great looking mums to be in this thread.
> 
> Here's one of my gravid albino girls in with her boyfriend, his other girlfriend had her prelay last weekend.
> 
> ...


 
That's a awesome pair of albino. Your very lucky.


----------



## jamesjr (Aug 13, 2011)

pythonmum said:


> Great stuff James.



Thanks pythonmum


----------



## bundysnake (Aug 14, 2011)

no jungles here yet?


----------



## veenarm (Aug 14, 2011)

bundysnake said:


> no jungles here yet?



Trust me mine are trying


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Aug 14, 2011)

View attachment 213743


----------



## jamesjr (Aug 14, 2011)

Jungleman said:


> View attachment 213743
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Stunning girl mate!!! shes looking huge!!!
> ...


----------



## pythonmum (Aug 14, 2011)

How many gravid olives do you have James?! I hope you have a very large incubator. I wouldn't fancy taking their eggs away if they got cranky - what a nightmare!


----------



## jamesjr (Aug 14, 2011)

pythonmum said:


> How many gravid olives do you have James?! I hope you have a very large incubator. I wouldn't fancy taking their eggs away if they got cranky - what a nightmare!



Looks like a few clutches this season. 
Olive clutches do take up alot of room, as they are large eggs and all but one of my girls are calm, even when collecting eggs, but that one girl that isn't calm, is a hand full come feed, clean and taking her eggs time!!!!:shock::shock:

Cheers


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Aug 15, 2011)

jamesjr said:


> Jungleman said:
> 
> 
> > [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Specks (Aug 15, 2011)

my female maculosa is not showing anysigns of being gravid, no shed, no belly up and no significant weight gain
very dissapointed for the second year in a row


----------



## jamesjr (Aug 15, 2011)

Jungleman said:


> jamesjr said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks James
> ...


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks for the response and info James, so many conflicting responses out there when it comes to the correct age of breeding Olives. I've heard as early as 2.5 years for the female, which I find a bit hard to believe.


----------



## jamesjr (Aug 15, 2011)

Jungleman said:


> Thanks for the response and info James, so many conflicting responses out there when it comes to the correct age of breeding Olives. I've heard as early as 2.5 years for the female, which I find a bit hard to believe.



I also find it hard to believe, it might have happened a few times, but if that was the case, i think we would see alot more white olives being produced.
I find olives the more challenging to breed of our pythons.

Cheers


----------



## pythonmum (Aug 15, 2011)

2.5 years is fine if you have kept a Morelia feeding well, but I can't imagine it for an olive. Nice to see such a lovely teenage 'girl' pregnant as your second one, James.


----------



## jamesjr (Aug 15, 2011)

pythonmum said:


> 2.5 years is fine if you have kept a Morelia feeding well, but I can't imagine it for an olive. Nice to see such a lovely teenage 'girl' pregnant as your second one, James.



Thanks pythonmum, she is a lovely looking girl, just wish she had a lovely attitude to match!


----------



## TrueBlue (Aug 16, 2011)

Olives can and will mate successfully at 2.5yrs with their eggs hatching at 3yrs. I have done this with both normal and albino olives with out any problems and with all fertile eggs no slugs. I only ever use one male to acheive this.
If kept right olives are a very easy snake to breed.
You seem to be keeping them right james, as you seem to have no trouble breeding them, well done.


----------



## zulu (Aug 16, 2011)

*re Gravid*

Bhp layed a few days ago,heres pic of her curled around eggs,looking a bit worst for wear on the scales. cheers


----------



## jamesjr (Aug 16, 2011)

TrueBlue said:


> Olives can and will mate successfully at 2.5yrs with their eggs hatching at 3yrs. I have done this with both normal and albino olives with out any problems and with all fertile eggs no slugs. I only ever use one male to acheive this.
> If kept right olives are a very easy snake to breed.
> You seem to be keeping them right james, as you seem to have no trouble breeding them, well done.



Thanks mate.

I know you have had great success with breeding olives and you are the only one that i know of that has breed them that young.
Do you know the lenght and approx weight of your olives at the time when they went at 2.5yrs?
Are you having any success with white ones this season?

Cheers


----------



## solar 17 (Aug 16, 2011)

This lady still has approx.14 days to go and she has been restless for nearly 5 days now.
........solar 17 (Baden)


----------



## Greenmad (Aug 16, 2011)

Looking good baden


----------



## TrueBlue (Aug 16, 2011)

Here is a gravid olive at 2.5 yrs of age. 
This was when i was breeding them for a friend when i was up north a few years back, she was about 7 feet in length. Ive never bothered to weight any of my snakes, i just dont see the point as i can just tell when they are ready to breed size wise.


----------



## orientalis (Aug 16, 2011)

orientalis said:


> This one should be the second girl to lay in about 2 weeks. This pic is post pre-lay
> 
> 
> 
> ...





The second female has deposited her 2011 clutch as expected.
Another 18 beautiful eggs.
Next 2 clutches should be around Fathers Day
Cheers and good luck to all


----------



## pythonmum (Aug 16, 2011)

Great action shot Mick! I am so jealous of your beautiful girls laying already. Then again, I know how hard you have worked to get here, so it's hardly a fluke. Baden and TrueBlue - also absolute stunners. You certainly know how to condition an olive TrueBlue. She is absolutely magnificent.


----------



## orientalis (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks alot Susan, i filmed her for about 2 hours and snapped pic's at the start and end.
I'm sure you will have success again shortly too. Patience dear


----------



## TrueBlue (Aug 16, 2011)

pythonmum, If she wasnt gravid at the time of that pick she would be grossly over weight. lol.

Heres a pic of her the following season getting knocked up again.


----------



## pythrulz (Aug 16, 2011)

Great shot Mick cant wait for my hatchies to arrive and you sending me heaps of pics well done
True blue good looking olives you have
Solar 17 nice looking albino


----------



## Greenmad (Aug 16, 2011)

Very nice rob that is a great sight seeing two whites.


----------



## TrueBlue (Aug 16, 2011)

Ryan, that pic is a few years old now and once she layed and all young hatched the bloke that owned them sold the pair and all the young as he got offered a great deal of money for them all.


----------



## Albs (Aug 16, 2011)

This GTP due to lay in the next few days.

This Albino coming up to ovulation.


----------



## veenarm (Aug 18, 2011)

My Jungle female is noticeably larger, but not large enough for ovulation so hopefully sometime in the next 2 weekS!


----------



## jamesjr (Aug 20, 2011)

First eggs of the season, this is the earliest I've had a Olive lay.

Cheers


----------



## CHONDROS (Aug 20, 2011)

heres a few the 1st is just 18 months


----------



## marcmarc (Aug 21, 2011)

I love this thread, some really cool pics for reference as well.


----------



## Bez84 (Aug 21, 2011)

wow 18 months is the youngest gravid female python ive seen so far... must of been an awesome eater


----------



## pythonmum (Aug 21, 2011)

Great olive clutch James. I hope your get some beauties out of that. Is that from the het?
Looking good for you, too Chondros. My girl has finished ovulating, but isn't as chunky as I'd like. I dangled a mouse at her this evening and she looked, but didn't strike - a good sign. Fingers crossed for a prelay soon, as she looked pale a few days ago (hard to tell with albinos).


----------



## jamesjr (Aug 21, 2011)

pythonmum said:


> Great olive clutch James. I hope your get some beauties out of that. Is that from the het?
> Looking good for you, too Chondros. My girl has finished ovulating, but isn't as chunky as I'd like. I dangled a mouse at her this evening and she looked, but didn't strike - a good sign. Fingers crossed for a prelay soon, as she looked pale a few days ago (hard to tell with albinos).



Thanks pythonmum, that clutch was from my oldest normal girl, Het clutch is due on the 30/8.

Good luck with your Darwin girl, make sure you post some pics!


----------



## reptilesrkool (Aug 21, 2011)

jamesjr said:


> Thanks pythonmum, that clutch was from my oldest normal girl, Het clutch is due on the 30/8.
> 
> Good luck with your Darwin girl, make sure you post some pics!


hey mate don`t no if ya got me msg but my girl had her pre lay shed this morning


----------



## jamesjr (Aug 21, 2011)

reptilesrkool said:


> hey mate don`t no if ya got me msg but my girl had her pre lay shed this morning



Congrats mate, get your lay box ready and fire the incubator up, only 29 days or so to go.


----------



## reptilesrkool (Aug 22, 2011)

yeah thanks mate just picked up a new incubator today and getting another one next week


----------



## shortstuff61 (Aug 22, 2011)

jamesjr said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> I know you have had great success with breeding olives and you are the only one that i know of that has breed them that young.
> Do you know the lenght and approx weight of your olives at the time when they went at 2.5yrs?
> ...



I have a pair of olive hets that were mating last month at 2 years 7 months old. Not sure if she will produce a clutch or not, she looks a bit swollen but I can't say for sure. They have not been power-fed at all, she is nearly 9 feet and nearly 5kg, the boy is a bit over 8 feet and less than 4kg.


----------



## onthillside (Aug 22, 2011)

This will be the first BHP to lay this year. She is due to lay on 13th Sep.


----------



## Ships (Aug 22, 2011)

This girls looking a bit swollen  100% hets, hopefully be seeing some pink View attachment 214756


----------



## Gibblore (Aug 22, 2011)

Ships said:


> This girls looking a bit swollen  100% hets, hopefully be seeing some pink View attachment 214756



Link didn't work for me


----------



## pythonmum (Aug 22, 2011)

I can see her now Ships. Is the photo of her mate? T - that looks so uncomfortable I hope the poor dear gets to lay before mid September!


----------



## Ships (Aug 22, 2011)

nah thats her


----------



## pythonmum (Aug 23, 2011)

My girl had her prelay today. Time to move in the incubator this weekend! Of course, she will probably lay while I am away at camp... I will have to coach the family in egg removal.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Aug 23, 2011)

Goodluck Susan looking forward to seeing them.


----------



## Squinty (Aug 23, 2011)

Here's my big WA girl. 16 days since prelay. Getting close now. Poor thing is swollen so much. 












The other WA female is just starting to make follicles now so she will be a really late one.


----------



## reptileaddiction (Aug 23, 2011)

Ships said:


> This girls looking a bit swollen  100% hets, hopefully be seeing some pink



Looks familiar  Good luck with her Mark. Hope she lays a tonne of eggs for you and plenty of them pink.


----------



## Ships (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks mate she's a beauty


----------



## jamesjr (Aug 23, 2011)

Not long to go for this girl.


----------



## Greenmad (Aug 26, 2011)

This girl ovulated last night


----------



## Moreliavridis (Aug 26, 2011)

Nice stuff mate. Good luck.


----------



## Greenmad (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks jas this shocked me as i thought she was already gravid


----------



## zulu (Aug 26, 2011)

Its good news Ryan and looking a good blue!


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Aug 26, 2011)

Love them blues Ryan.

Like you, I was caught out thinking my albino was gravid also, but she went a second round of swelling which has thrown me...lol.


----------



## Ships (Aug 26, 2011)

This Pilbara girl started ovulation thismorning, poor photo 

View attachment 215308


----------



## veenarm (Aug 26, 2011)

Anyones jungles ovulated yet?


----------



## reptileaddiction (Aug 26, 2011)

veenarm said:


> Anyones jungles ovulated yet?



My girl did her pre-lay the other day. She's swollen to the max.


----------



## dadaman (Aug 28, 2011)

My gravid girl on the right, the male on the left.


----------



## pythonmum (Aug 28, 2011)

Looking good dadaman. You will have some lovely striped babies this year.


----------



## Squinty (Aug 28, 2011)

This is the RHD girl 18 days since prelay. Nice and lumpy. 






The other WA girl is huge and on day 21 so on the home stretch now.


----------



## slide (Aug 29, 2011)

Squinty, thats a hot girl. Nice bands! Is there somewhere I can see a pic of Dad? Pm probably best way to contact. Good luck with incubation. Bet she cant wait to get those eggs out


----------



## Bryce (Aug 29, 2011)

This is the last female to lay and it's day 18. Let's hope she lays them soon as ''I'' can't wait any longer!


----------



## Greenmad (Aug 29, 2011)

Looking good bryce hope all goes well


----------



## Erebos (Aug 29, 2011)

I hope she dose to mate. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Bryce (Aug 29, 2011)

Cheers guys, i will let you know.


----------



## ianinoz (Aug 29, 2011)

Some beautiful gravid girls in this thread.

Hers's another who I suspect (and hope) is in the family way .... she must have had a quicky outside as I've not spotted her boyfriend inside the house.
'
She's either pregnant or she's thriving. Hoping for a gang of mini-Lizzys in a few months - thiingers crossed.


----------



## -Katana- (Aug 29, 2011)

Crossing fingers for Ms.Lizzy, ianinoz!

I always love your updates on your little friend!


----------



## pythonmum (Aug 29, 2011)

Still early days after the prelay, but I've got the lay box and moss in her enclosure and tonight I moved the dreamtime incubator inside and sterilised it after its time in the garage.






I'll fire it up in a couple of days after all cleaning fluid is totally dry and any fumes well and truly gone. There's no rush, as she is nowhere near laying. I just like to be sure everything is ready well in advance in case something needs to be changed.


----------



## orientalis (Aug 30, 2011)

Final egg mass was 1169g and 24 eggs in total.


----------



## pythonmum (Aug 30, 2011)

Wow Mick - that is an enormous clutch! How much did she weigh after laying?


----------



## orientalis (Aug 30, 2011)

pythonmum said:


> Wow Mick - that is an enormous clutch! How much did she weigh after laying?


Post lay weight was 2825g.
She is almost 7yrs old though, so has maturity. Her eggs were as large as 57g each!
Imagine if she only laid normal sized Darwin eggs at 34-44g each? That would be a big clutch.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Aug 30, 2011)

wow that's a massive clutch. Goodluck.


----------



## orientalis (Aug 31, 2011)

Final egg mass was 1115 and 21 eggs in total.
Post lay weight was 2945g.


----------



## reptileaddiction (Aug 31, 2011)

A few of my fat bottom girls. Please excuse the mess in the albinos cage. It was too good a shot to miss so I cleaned her cage after getting the photo.


----------



## veenarm (Aug 31, 2011)

View attachment 215931

Pretty sure my girl here is gravid from all signs I've had, just waiting on pre-lay any time now I guess as I missed ovulation :\


----------



## jamesjr (Aug 31, 2011)

This girl layed in the morning, right on time- 29 days after pre-lay shed.

Cheers


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Aug 31, 2011)

Well done James.

How many did she have?


----------



## jamesjr (Sep 1, 2011)

Jungleman said:


> Well done James.
> 
> How many did she have?




Cheers mate, 13+ 1 slug



bundysnake said:


> no jungles here yet?



This girl just finished ovulation.


----------



## Bryce (Sep 1, 2011)

Finally the eggs are moving in the right direction at day 21 post shed, taken this morning!


----------



## Waterrat (Sep 1, 2011)

It must be the Sydney's cold weather delaying the reproductive events. My will hatch this weekend.


----------



## Bryce (Sep 1, 2011)

Yeah it must be the cooler weather affecting her. I hope she drops soon for me as im away again next week. In the 2 years i have been breeding these I have never had one go this long.


----------



## Greenmad (Sep 1, 2011)

I have one ready to lay any day and another thats only just ovulated both are keep excally the same temps.


----------



## Bryce (Sep 1, 2011)

Let's hope they both drop soon.


----------



## Smithers (Sep 1, 2011)

My Mrs Levis last night

View attachment 215974
View attachment 215975


----------



## Kurto (Sep 1, 2011)

Bryce said:


> Finally the eggs are moving in the right direction at day 21 post shed, taken this morning!
> View attachment 215969



She's nice and fat mate! Good luck!


----------



## Kyro (Sep 1, 2011)

Our het Jasmine's looking quite chubby, fingers crossed


----------



## -Katana- (Sep 1, 2011)

Smithers said:


> My Mrs Levis last night
> 
> View attachment 215974
> View attachment 215975



Gosh she looks uncomfortable!


----------



## Squinty (Sep 1, 2011)

Well my big WA female is going to drop any minute and my other WA female is only just ovulating right now. Same age. Kept in same conditions. Put with male same times. Weird. Actually I observed more matings with the second than the first.


----------



## Bryce (Sep 2, 2011)

Finally we have a better laying position this morning, should drop soon!


----------



## pythonmum (Sep 2, 2011)

Happy times, Bryce. We expect a count by afternoon!


----------



## Bryce (Sep 2, 2011)

Today is day 22 post pre lay shed (photo taken this afternoon, total different position from this morning)


----------



## Squinty (Sep 2, 2011)

My big WA girl layed today!!

A total of 16 eggs. 14 fertile and 2 slugs.

Pre-season weight 2390g.
Post lay weight 1636g.
Clutch total weight 754g (including slugs).

Im fair stoked with that!! Not bad for her first year breeding!!


----------



## RELLIK81 (Sep 2, 2011)

this is my tanami woma.....hasnt shed yet but hoping any day now


----------



## Smithers (Sep 2, 2011)

Here's another of the girl tonight, anytime soon 

View attachment 216268
View attachment 216269
View attachment 216270


----------



## Bryce (Sep 3, 2011)

This girl is retiring after this season.


----------



## akuji (Sep 3, 2011)

Hi Guys/Gals

Here is my jungle looking fairly promising for some eggs this will be my first breed so I am counting down the days and taking notes like you would not believe. 
View attachment 216410


----------



## pythonmum (Sep 4, 2011)

Can't seek her Akuji! Please try again. Those notes will be great help to you next year. I hope she lays soon.


----------



## akuji (Sep 4, 2011)

*Cleo*

Sorry everyone here is another pic of the body in question


----------



## pythonmum (Sep 4, 2011)

Much better. Has she had her prelay? When are you expecting the eggs? Have you set up the incubator yet? Oops - that reminds me that I had better check the temps on mine! I like to get ready well in advance


----------



## akuji (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi Python mum

She has not had her pre lay shed yet, incubator is ready to go and data logged temps. This is like counting down to christmas. What are you breeding this year?


----------



## pythonmum (Sep 4, 2011)

Just breeding my albino girl for the second tme. Those obsessive notes from lst year have been a big help, as has correspondence with Mick (orientalis). Next year my Boodarie woma girl should be ready for a go.


----------



## Lachesis (Sep 4, 2011)

Swollen Caramel childrens and Cloncurry Stimson


----------



## Greenmad (Sep 4, 2011)

This girl is 16 days post shed, hopefully not to far away.


----------



## Bryce (Sep 4, 2011)

Mate good luck, im at 24 days and mine is huge! Look like she has doubled in size in the last week.


----------



## Basssman (Sep 4, 2011)

Good work Ryan keep us updated


----------



## Greenmad (Sep 4, 2011)

Well she started just after the pic above 8 eggs so far


----------



## Bryce (Sep 4, 2011)

Congrats mate and all the best with that CRACKING CLUTCH!


----------



## Greenmad (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks bryce


----------



## pythonmum (Sep 4, 2011)

Great stuff Greenmad. Was 8 the final total? She looked so awkward in that laying position!


----------



## Erebos (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice one Ryan happy incubation. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## vampstorso (Sep 4, 2011)

gotta love how no matter the species or gestation period...girls always look so uncomfortable and sorry for themselves when knocked up!  (except marsupials...god Id love too be one!)


Goodluck everyone! the yellow on your GTP is lovely GreenMad


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Sep 5, 2011)

Greenmad said:


> Well she started just after the pic above 8 eggs so far



Well done mate, keep me posted on this one, could be interested if you decide to let any go.

Look'n the goods so far, a few lumps and bumps and coming up for a shed 

View attachment 216577


----------



## pythonmum (Sep 5, 2011)

12 days after prelay and you can see exactly where the eggs are thanks to her hanging by the tail.






A closer shot:


----------



## Squinty (Sep 5, 2011)

Well it's day 26 since prelay and on que the RHD female is laying right now!! Yay!


----------



## abnrmal91 (Sep 5, 2011)

Looking good Susan

Awesome squinty. Good thing it's laying it looks like it's about to pop.


----------



## pythonmum (Sep 5, 2011)

Oh Squinty- she looks like she's making a BIG effort, poor dear. She will look seriously deflated by morning. Nice action shot! You will have to post the count when she finishes.


----------



## Squinty (Sep 5, 2011)

Looks like I'll be having a late night!


----------



## deebo (Sep 5, 2011)

Ryan - good luck with her mate, fingers crossed for you - there should be some stunner bubs from it - pity it will take 9-18months to know which ones you should keep! =)

Akuji - looks promising mate - is that the girl you got from me? If so it was a shame to see her go so im happy you had success with her - if not good luck anyway!

Im 99.99% this girl is gravid - she is only small so not expecting much from her but she is a nice clean animal and has been mated with a partially striped palmerston male so could throw some nice bubs......both the parents are non biters so they will be jungles bred for temprament if nothing else! :lol:

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Specks (Sep 5, 2011)

how many maculosa in seq are looking to be gravid or drop eggs soon ?


----------



## Greenmad (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks dave i ended up with 24 eggs lol so very happy 
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/australian-snakes-37/big-first-clutch-169416/


----------



## Squinty (Sep 6, 2011)

Another 8 healthy eggs from another first time mum.


----------



## akuji (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi Dave

That is right mate that is the girl I got from you thanks heaps she is an absolute gem I will keep you posted on any success I have. Dave I will be keen to see your results as well.

Billy



Akuji - looks promising mate - is that the girl you got from me? If so it was a shame to see her go so im happy you had success with her - if not good luck anyway!

Im 99.99% this girl is gravid - she is only small so not expecting much from her but she is a nice clean animal and has been mated with a partially striped palmerston male so could throw some nice bubs......both the parents are non biters so they will be jungles bred for temprament if nothing else! :lol:

Cheers,
Dave[/QUOTE]

I have 2 maculosa that are gravid, none of mine have had their pre lay shed



Specks said:


> how many maculosa in seq are looking to be gravid or drop eggs soon ?


----------



## OLAY89 (Sep 6, 2011)

Heres my tanami woma starting to go belly up in her hide box .


----------



## blakehose (Sep 6, 2011)

Nice work Dane! Stoked for you mate.


----------



## Squinty (Sep 6, 2011)

blakehose said:


> Nice work Dane! Stoked for you mate.



Cheers dude. 

Hopefully the first clutch hatches before the third female lays.... The incubator is looking rather full......


----------



## CHONDROS (Sep 7, 2011)

a few het and an albino


----------



## reptileaddiction (Sep 7, 2011)

Hey Chondros, Are they het Macs?

Disregard. I saw that they're 'meant' to be het children's in the other thread.


----------



## Helikaon (Sep 7, 2011)

crap photo off my phone the other night, this girl has gotten massive,
View attachment 216944


----------



## CHONDROS (Sep 7, 2011)

reptileaddiction said:


> Hey Chondros, Are they het Macs?
> 
> Disregard. I saw that they're 'meant' to be het children's in the other thread.



the 3rd is a het mac and full of eggs


----------



## andysnakes (Sep 9, 2011)

was a pinstripe hatchling from sonneman and this is her first year breeding, i put a kel worley yellow line male over her... looking forward to seeing what she producesView attachment 217127
View attachment 217128


----------



## pythonmum (Sep 9, 2011)

Can't see those attachments andysnakes. Sounds like you have a good looking girl, though.


----------



## andysnakes (Sep 9, 2011)

see if this worksView attachment 217129


----------



## Colin (Sep 9, 2011)

rpm-jag het albino female laid a clutch this morning.. no pics and dont know how mamy eggs as I had to leave for work in the middle of it.. so fingers crossed for an albino rpm-jag from this clutch


----------



## reptileaddiction (Sep 9, 2011)

That one doesn't work either.


----------



## andysnakes (Sep 9, 2011)

View attachment 217130


i dont know why it is doing this . it shows up on my computer before i press ( post quick rely)

View attachment 217130


i dont know why it is doing this . it shows up on my computer before i press ( post quick rely)



python mum, did the pic turn out?


----------



## reptileaddiction (Sep 9, 2011)

It worked that time andysnakes. Man she's fat, but don't tell her I said so.


----------



## xterra (Sep 9, 2011)

I have my fingers crossed these two girls are gravid. The first is going into shed so based on the timing from witnessed matings it looks to be pre-lay. The darker girl is very lumpy to the point I think I can feel the eggs. Being my first attempt though, I am paranoid I have mistaken follicle development for ovulation.

Cheers,
Paul



View attachment 217174
View attachment 217175
View attachment 217176


----------



## deebo (Sep 9, 2011)

Looks promising mate! Good luck with them.....if they feel firm and lumpy its a good sign!


----------



## No-two (Sep 9, 2011)

Sandfire woma.




Topaz. A really horrible photo that doesn't really show anything.








And a few ants.


----------



## Colin (Sep 10, 2011)

het albino female 






clutch she was sitting on thats now in the incubator..


----------



## abnrmal91 (Sep 10, 2011)

Looking good Colin.


----------



## andysnakes (Sep 10, 2011)

say what you want about her.. she is a bitch and seems proud of it



reptileaddiction said:


> It worked that time andysnakes. Man she's fat, but don't tell her I said so.


----------



## Colin (Sep 10, 2011)

this jungle's not far off and few others keeping pace a few weeks later..
_ooooops  this one actually laid the day before I posted these pics.. meant to post two other pics instead..

laid 09-09-2011






_


----------



## pythonmum (Sep 10, 2011)

Congrats Colin. Looks like you will be busy collecting eggs for the next week or two! Love the colour on your sandfir No-two. Even severely swollen she looks nice!


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Sep 10, 2011)

Them eggs look really healthy Colin... best of luck with them.

Love the colour on that jungle too mate, what locale is she?


----------



## Colin (Sep 10, 2011)

Jungleman said:


> Them eggs look really healthy Colin... best of luck with them.
> 
> Love the colour on that jungle too mate, what locale is she?



thanks wayne.. she's a julatten mate.. not sure how old she is but got her from tremain. this is her when she was younger


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Sep 10, 2011)

Wow, what a transformation.

Best of luck with the albino jags too mate. I'm hoping for the same thing this season, very close to having a pre-lay.


----------



## deebo (Sep 10, 2011)

This RSP just keeps getting fatter and fatter at the moment and is constantly seeking out heat so fingers crossed for her to go.

And one of my jungles girl soaking up some heat - i wasnt going to pair this girl up this year but threw a male in for a week and she now seems gravid.

Got a few womas refusing food but they dont look like they are gravid but only time will tell I guess!

That black ant (elcho im guessing??) is bloody awesome no two!

CHeers,
Dave


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Sep 10, 2011)

Best of luck with them Dave


----------



## xterra (Sep 10, 2011)

Good luck Dave, would be nice to have that RSP go for you.

That black ant is something else!


----------



## Mr_miyagi (Sep 11, 2011)

My gold stimsons layed today. She had 10 eggs all up but 4 were slugs.


----------



## pythonmum (Sep 11, 2011)

Congrats w3ap0n. I hope the incubation goes well. Is the father gold, too? 
My Darwin girl is not crawling around so much and I caught her writhing around belly up in the nest box. Looks like she may lay before I have to go on a school camp. That would be a big relief. I am guessing Thursday at this point - just a gut feeling. She is 19 days after prelay now.


----------



## Mr_miyagi (Sep 11, 2011)

Yea father is gold too. I got the line from Zulu. She dropped at 21 days after pre lay. Goodluck I hope it goes well for you.


----------



## ramzee86 (Sep 11, 2011)

GRAVID? Can Someone confirm that she is gravid, because if she is i've missed ovulation! I witnessed about 8 locks between 15th and 25th August and havent seen any since then! She hasn't eaten since mid june. Cheers


----------



## pythonmum (Sep 11, 2011)

It is looking good. How is she behaving and does she look like she is coming up to a shed?


----------



## ramzee86 (Sep 11, 2011)

She is hanging half her time in the hot spot, half in the cool, and she very slightly looks a tad blue.... always sitting in a coiled position similar to above... and a squishy feeling belly!


----------



## veenarm (Sep 11, 2011)

What weights do normal first time pregnant jungles get to?

My girl is between 2.2-2.3Kgs at the moment and likes curling up and is looking nice n plump.
But the boy (who admittedly has a 2-300 rat still being digested weighted in at 1.9kg) so afterwards he may drop to 1.8.

these are human scales so it doesn't give exact grams.. :\


----------



## zulu (Sep 12, 2011)

w3ap0n said:


> Yea father is gold too. I got the line from Zulu. She dropped at 21 days after pre lay. Goodluck I hope it goes well for you.


 
Hi W3,heres the 9 eggs here from the carramel childreni on top from the same gold stimsons male,definetly hybrids i locked the children up in solitary,go the gold devil :lol:
Ha Ha any one having a bitch last year can have a bigger bitch now,those gold eyes undressed the carramel flesh before he tasted the morsel


----------



## Mr_miyagi (Sep 13, 2011)

haha Zulu looks like your going to have a fun season when them BHP hatch.


----------



## reptilesrkool (Sep 13, 2011)

my female bhp is 3 days over jew is that normall?


----------



## AM Pythons (Sep 13, 2011)

View attachment 217634
View attachment 217635
View attachment 217636
waiting for pre-lays...


----------



## Colin (Sep 13, 2011)

3 clutches in the incubator since friday and several about to lay and having prelay sheds.


----------



## pythonmum (Sep 13, 2011)

Won't be long now!


----------



## onthillside (Sep 14, 2011)

Great news. My first axanthic/calico BHP just finished laying. 
She is number 452 and laid a huge clutch of 17 eggs ALL fertile.
Now the waiting begins..........
T


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Sep 14, 2011)

Congrats T


----------



## Vixen (Sep 14, 2011)

Proserpine gal


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Sep 15, 2011)

Nice one Vixen.

What substrate is that your using?


----------



## onthillside (Sep 15, 2011)

Here are a few more soon to lay.
1st is a patternless Childrens, 2nd Tanami Woma, 3rd mother of the 1st, 4th Axanthic/Calico BHP.


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Sep 15, 2011)

Liv Before and after shed..


----------



## pythonmum (Sep 15, 2011)

Great contrast shots Pineapplekitten. Looks like your incubators will be very full - and not just with BHPs T! There are going to be lots of lovely hatchlings around for Christmas.


----------



## Vixen (Sep 15, 2011)

Jungleman said:


> Nice one Vixen.
> 
> What substrate is that your using?



Maxs Cat Litter

" an exclusive blend of plant materials from Australian rice farms, which is formed into free-flowing granules. " Not sure exactly what's in it though, i've been trying to find out! It's marketed as safe to use for cats, rodents, reptiles and birds though.


----------



## deebo (Sep 15, 2011)

dodgy iphone pics of a few animals...... this RSP girl just keeps getting thicker and thicker - she is now completely shunning the male as well. The paler woma is pacing her tub non stop now and is looking very lumpy. The darker woma with more distinct bands is refusing food as is starting to hold her body all tense when touched. This girl took ages to ovulate last year so fingers crossed she goes again.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Ozzie Python (Sep 16, 2011)

nice one dave, really like that pale woma in the 3rd pic.

good luck with the rsp, paula wasn't impressed when i woke her up last night to show her the text you sent. some people just don't get it :lol:


----------



## deebo (Sep 16, 2011)

thanks stu - Tessa is never that interested either - "thats nice baby" is her usual response haha.


----------



## OLAY89 (Sep 17, 2011)

Heres a pic of my patternless childrens . Soon to lay . Cant wait


----------



## pythonmum (Sep 18, 2011)

FINALLY! My girl has been teasing me all week. This morning she went into the lay position and by noon she had laid 15 eggs - 1 slug and 14 good. Not bad for her age (3.5 years). For the statisticians: 25 days post prelay; 625g clutch, 1585 g post lay weight, slug 18 g, rest of the eggs ranged from 41 - 46 g, with an average of 43.4g. Photos to prove it!








I am incubating over water, but I nestle the eggs on a bed of perlite so they don't get too wet on the bottom.

My poor girl looks severely deflated at the tail end!




I have totally cleaned out her enclosure and given her a wipe down, so I'm hoping she will settle enough by tonight to eat a nice big rat. If not, one of the boys will be happy to take it off my hands.


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Sep 18, 2011)

Well done pythonmum, she sure does look deflated.

Best of luck with the eggs


----------



## abnrmal91 (Sep 18, 2011)

Looks good Susan. Best of luck with hatching the eggs, can't wait to see them


----------



## Mr.James (Sep 18, 2011)

Congrats pythonmum!


----------



## FAY (Sep 18, 2011)

My win girl and bredli. Not so sure about the bredli, but she is expanding..lol


----------



## pythonmum (Sep 18, 2011)

That Bredli looks like she's daring you to disturb her, Fay! Is that the remnant of a prelay I see off to the left? Looks like not too long for the win.


----------



## FAY (Sep 18, 2011)

hahaha pythonmum, that is why I photographed her outside the glass. She is the cow from hell!! lol


----------



## Bez84 (Sep 18, 2011)

Some awesome looking mums to be, just a quick question when do you start counting days after prelay.. when you first notice cloudy eyes or the day the snake actually completes its shed cycle..
cheers


----------



## OLAY89 (Sep 18, 2011)

When it full sheds


----------



## pythonmum (Sep 18, 2011)

Start counting when they actually shed. The day of the shed is 0.


----------



## Bez84 (Sep 18, 2011)

Cool thanks for that


----------



## Squinty (Sep 18, 2011)

Speaking of prelay sheds my other WA girl just had hers!! Yay!!


----------



## reptilesrkool (Sep 18, 2011)

my girl last night


----------



## jamesjr (Sep 18, 2011)

Congrats pythonmum and reptilesrkool

That's a decent olive clutch mate!!!


----------



## pythonmum (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks Jamesjr. Those are brilliant shots reptilesrkool. I love the spiral. I didn't catch my girl in the act, as I was out visiting an old folks home with my fluff dog. The oldies think I am a bit crazy raising snakes, but they always ask how my snakes are doing! They can't believe anyone would pay money to buy a snake, even a white one


----------



## reptilesrkool (Sep 18, 2011)

jamesjr said:


> Congrats pythonmum and reptilesrkool
> 
> That's a decent olive clutch mate!!!


thanks mate did ya get my text


----------



## Gabe (Sep 18, 2011)

Had her prelay yesterday


----------



## pythonmum (Sep 18, 2011)

Nice stripe there Gabe. Should have some stripey babies, too, I assume.


----------



## xterra (Sep 18, 2011)

This girl is looking noticeably bigger today.

View attachment 218394


----------



## Gabe (Sep 18, 2011)

pythonmum said:


> Nice stripe there Gabe. Should have some stripey babies, too, I assume.



Thanks pythonmum . Yes, hopefully. The male has a nice stripe too.


----------



## veenarm (Sep 20, 2011)

xterra_2010 said:


> This girl is looking noticeably bigger today.
> 
> View attachment 218394



Is that her ovulation? or just coming along in the period and coming upto pre-lay?

I ask as my jungle girl weighed in at 2.2kg the other week and is now 2.4kg , my male is only 1.6kg and they both I assume weighed the same before they were put together.


----------



## orientalis (Sep 20, 2011)

This 2004 F1 (1st generation) RSP has about 15 days until she is due to deposit her 4th clutch.
Got a new Nikon and very happy with it.


----------



## xterra (Sep 20, 2011)

veenarm said:


> Is that her ovulation? or just coming along in the period and coming upto pre-lay?
> 
> I ask as my jungle girl weighed in at 2.2kg the other week and is now 2.4kg , my male is only 1.6kg and they both I assume weighed the same before they were put together.



I am hoping that is her ovulation based on sudden swelling and the way she is now holding her body when touched..........so pre-lay to come shortly. No idea on weights but this girl is no where near 2kg.
Being my first attempt at breeding I found the Doc Rock articles on SXR website useful as they explain the breeding process in simple terms and the behaviours/changes you can expect to see with your animals throughout the process. Having said that I am pretty sure I still mistook follicle development for ovulation in my other female.
Cheers,
Paul


----------



## deebo (Sep 20, 2011)

she looks massiva paul!

Good luck with her mate.....


----------



## pythonmum (Sep 20, 2011)

Wow, Mick - she is massive! What sort of clutch sizes has she been producing?


----------



## deebo (Sep 20, 2011)

Caught my RSP girl ovulating tonight so VERY happy with that....now I just have to hope they are all fertile but only time will tell on that. She looks very swollen in the flesh.

I only ever caught this pair mating a handful of times and it was always very late at night around 10:30-11:30....not sure how long they did it after that but I never saw much interest during the day or early evening.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## zulu (Sep 20, 2011)

Amazing how prominent the head is to the narrow neck in the pics,well done david!


----------



## deebo (Sep 20, 2011)

They do have a very big head compared to their neck and they are all mouth and teeth.....I caught the male yawning the other day and they really do a have a flip top head!


----------



## akuji (Sep 20, 2011)

Congrats Dave,

My female jungle is all Milky eyed so I am quietly excited, it is like counting down to the easter bunny arriving...


----------



## xterra (Sep 20, 2011)

Fingers crossed for some healthy looking eggs Dave. Its amazing seeing ovulation for the first time and how quickly they can change.


----------



## orientalis (Sep 21, 2011)

pythonmum said:


> Wow, Mick - she is massive! What sort of clutch sizes has she been producing?


She is almost 7 years old Susan, and has produced a clutch of 9, 11 and 10, then rested last season......i calculate 16 for this year's clutch. She had 29 from 30 eggs incubate full term and hatch perfectly to date.


----------



## zotos1 (Sep 21, 2011)

My first attempt at breeding, it has been 21 days since she shed. wish me luck everyone


----------



## ramzee86 (Sep 22, 2011)

Ovulation!! Thanks for all the help Pythonmum


----------



## pythonmum (Sep 22, 2011)

That is a classic ovulation position, too.


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Sep 27, 2011)

Better late then never  ....

View attachment 219561


----------



## pythonmum (Sep 27, 2011)

You must be relieved Jungleman. She looks a bit like road kill, except for that head peering warily out at you. Has she had a prelay yet? Any clutch is a joy, no matter when it arrives.


----------



## deebo (Sep 27, 2011)

hey wayne,

Looks promising mate, how old/big is that girl? Maybe its just the pic but she looks tiny...is she a young animal?

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Sep 27, 2011)

Lol... yeah she frightened the bejesus out of me when I got home to find her like that, I thought she was road kill also.

No pre-lay yet.



David Evans said:


> hey wayne,
> 
> Looks promising mate, how old/big is that girl? Maybe its just the pic but she looks tiny...is she a young animal?
> 
> ...



Hey Dave

This is her first go mate, she is over 3 and half years and compared to someone like Den's BHP's, I suppose she is quite small... around 7ft but quite solid bodied. But then I don't over/power feed my bhp's either (and I'm pretty sure she hates me for it)


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Sep 27, 2011)

Cant wait to see her babies Jungleman!


----------



## deebo (Sep 27, 2011)

thanks for that wayne - it must just be the angle of photo or something but when i first saw it I thought she looked pretty small. Good luck with her mate and she probably does hate if you are not shoving food in her face everyday! =)


----------



## orientalis (Oct 1, 2011)

This 2004 F1 female RSP is currently depositing her 4th clutch! WooHoo!!!!


----------



## Mr.James (Oct 1, 2011)

Congrats! Cant see any photos?


----------



## orientalis (Oct 1, 2011)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=220039&d=1317437618


----------



## dadaman (Oct 1, 2011)

My latest piccy taken about 5 days ago. She would have to be coming up to a shed soon. Can't wait for that countdown.


----------



## pythonmum (Oct 1, 2011)

Congrats Mick - looking good!


----------



## FAY (Oct 1, 2011)

Gravid B&W jungle, she has not had her pre lay as yet.


----------



## Lachesis (Oct 1, 2011)

My little Georgetown stimson who dropped 8 eggs.316 grams before,215 grams after.The male weighs 156 grams.


----------



## IgotFrogs (Oct 1, 2011)

This is my baby Girl Cheryl 


This is what i found yesterday afternoon 

i wasnt sure i thought she was just trickin lol ....


----------



## orientalis (Oct 1, 2011)

Final Count was 17 large eggs.
Post lay weight was 1132g.


----------



## pythonmum (Oct 1, 2011)

Wow- that may be the record clutch for the species! Just heard from Rob Porter talking about establishing the original colony at the symposium this morning. About a dozen eggs is more normal. It must be those steroid- injected rats


----------



## orientalis (Oct 1, 2011)

No. Definately not the record.
John Weigel had a clutch of 20. (18 fertile and 2 slugs) and Tim Faulkner had a clutch of 20 fertile.
I believe 20 is the current record.

A dozen eggs is normal for a female weighing approx 1300g.
A young female aged 2.5-3yrs and weighing 900-1000g will lay 8-11 for a first clutch.

Once they mature and have the age and weight, they produce more eggs and larger ones.
This is the 4th clutch for this girl. She rested in 2010 but produced clutches in 2007, 2008 and 2009 (9, 11 and 10).


----------



## andysnakes (Oct 1, 2011)

*relax time*

still was not 100% sure this girl was gravid as this is her first season.... until tonight


----------



## orientalis (Oct 2, 2011)




----------



## mysnakesau (Oct 2, 2011)

My beautiful intergrade laid a clutch of eggs Christmas Day, two years ago. I hadn't even seen her and the boy together so had my doubts that year, only to find Santa does come to big kids afterall. We hatched out 100% success rate of 23 babies, that year. I only breed her every second year and this year is the season for her. So fingers crossed for her, and another couple that I have together, too.


----------



## Squinty (Oct 2, 2011)

Nice looking female woma there Mick!


----------



## pythonmum (Oct 2, 2011)

You must be very busy putting clutches in the incubator lately Mick! How soon until you take some hatchies out? Can't be too long now...


----------



## cadwallader (Oct 3, 2011)

is it possible for this girl not to be gravid this was taking last week i would have expected a pre lay shed by now?


----------



## Bryce (Oct 3, 2011)

So close to laying now, just one week away.


----------



## pythonmum (Oct 3, 2011)

She looks a bit like one of those long balloons being folded into some sort of shape. She also looks like she will explode rather than lay! The poor womas really stretch much more than the carpets.


----------



## Bryce (Oct 3, 2011)

You should have seen the ovulation. it was twice as big. When she is resting on her belly she does not look as big. Only when he is belly up does she look this way.

This is another pic taken on the same day, notice she does not look as swollen or have the pinched body.


----------



## CHEWY (Oct 5, 2011)

It may not be a pic of the gravid mum, but I had to check the snake room at 430 this morning before running out to work.
4 beautiful BHP eggs. I'm happy with this as she laid a slug in the hot spot a few days ago, so I wasn't sure what she was going to do.







JD


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Oct 5, 2011)

Nice work chewy.

While were on the subject of BHP's, does anyone use the water method for incubating with these guys? Just curious as apparently they are very sensitive to higher levels of water and prefer to be kept on the dry side?


----------



## Bryce (Oct 5, 2011)

I don't think too many people use the water method. There was a thread on BHP eggs last season where someone used it and had great results. If can remember what is was called i will post in here.

Bryce


----------



## nicholaskostyk (Oct 11, 2011)

im not sure if shes gravid but worth posting anyways


----------



## mysnakesau (Oct 11, 2011)

I have possibly two pythons gravid, but they never show like that. My intergrade girl always looks like she isn't going to have anything. Her last clutch - 2yrs ago - she dropped a surprise clutch of 23 on Christmas Day. She wasn't eating so I was somewhat hopeful she was, but she doesn't get visibly fat. So I am just keeping fingers crossed for her this year, and my diamond girl.


----------



## nicholaskostyk (Oct 11, 2011)

yeh im hopeing but im uncetain


----------



## CHONDROS (Oct 11, 2011)

I use the water method for my bhps it work fine for me i have used it for 8 clutches now with 100% hatch rate


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Oct 11, 2011)

CHONDROS said:


> I use the water method for my bhps it work fine for me i have used it for 8 clutches now with 100% hatch rate



Normally I use 20ml of water in the bottom for most of my carpets, do you use the same amount or less for your bhp's?

My albino girl finally laid yesterday, but for some strange reason she gave up her lay tub that she has spent 90% of her time in since her pre-lay, to lay the eggs up the other end of the enclosure right next to the water bowl? She didn't even coil the eggs, instead wrapping herself around her dome shaped hide box?...lol. She laid 12 hopefully good eggs as I'm not sure how long they were exposed for during the day before I got home (they do have veins running through them except for the one at the top?). She also laid 2 slugs:


----------



## abnrmal91 (Oct 11, 2011)

Best of luck with them Wayne


----------



## Flaviruthless (Oct 11, 2011)

She's going to lay pretty soon


----------



## Pythons Rule (Oct 12, 2011)

this girls is ready for her pre lay at the moment. as I have my hands full this season with my own lil bundle of joy I have sent her to a mate and my pair are doing great. I totally trust this person and we have a fare deal at the end of this breeding loan. 
View attachment 221625


----------



## CHONDROS (Oct 12, 2011)

Jungleman said:


> Normally I use 20ml of water in the bottom for most of my carpets, do you use the same amount or less for your bhp's?
> 
> yep about 20-30mls in my tubs


----------



## Beard (Oct 12, 2011)

one of my platinum macs hed her pre lay during the night. Not long now.


----------



## nico77 (Oct 13, 2011)

Pre lay shed on the 4th



this was a couple of days ago



She has been in making her laying box comfy for the last few days


----------



## turtle (Oct 13, 2011)

Pythons Rule said:


> this girls is ready for her pre lay at the moment. as I have my hands full this season with my own lil bundle of joy I have sent her to a mate and my pair are doing great. I totally trust this person and we have a fare deal at the end of this breeding loan.
> View attachment 221625



Hope u have better luck this year as I think u have been the most unlucky person with python breeding.
Good luck!
Dan


----------



## Colin (Oct 15, 2011)

Ajira getting ready to lay soon...


----------



## Smithers (Oct 15, 2011)

O-O Stunning snake Colin,...Where's the jaw dropper button...








Jungleman said:


> Normally I use 20ml of water in the bottom for most of my carpets, do you use the same amount or less for your bhp's?
> 
> My albino girl finally laid yesterday, but for some strange reason she gave up her lay tub that she has spent 90% of her time in since her pre-lay, to lay the eggs up the other end of the enclosure right next to the water bowl? She didn't even coil the eggs, instead wrapping herself around her dome shaped hide box?...lol. She laid 12 hopefully good eggs as I'm not sure how long they were exposed for during the day before I got home (they do have veins running through them except for the one at the top?). She also laid 2 slugs:





Glad to hear you have good news Wayne


----------



## pythonmum (Oct 15, 2011)

Wow Colin - Ajira certainly deserves the jaw-dropper button. I hope you get a nice big clutch of bright-coloured hatchies from her.


----------



## xterra (Oct 16, 2011)

Today was day 29 from pre-lay for my palmerston girl. We got a decent afternoon storm in Brisbane and she laid 14 eggs. They all looked ok to me with veins visible when candled. Very happy as its her first clutch and my first attempt at breeding.

Felt a bit cruel pinching them from her after all her hard work.

Murphy's law............both camera's had flat batteries, so phone was all I had to capture the moment.

Cheers,
Paul
View attachment 222003
View attachment 222004


----------



## pythonmum (Oct 16, 2011)

Congrats Paul - a very nice first clutch.


----------



## xterra (Oct 16, 2011)

pythonmum said:


> Congrats Paul - a very nice first clutch.



Thanks Pythonmum....mums done her part now up to me not to mess it all up.

Got a bit over excited....12 eggs not 14. Clump weighed 514g so av. weight of just under 43g per egg.


----------



## Nik (Oct 16, 2011)

View attachment 222109
This girl laid yesterday and is now happily wrapped around her clutch. She has been sitting in various spots for the past few days all coiled like this View attachment 222110
leaving me guessing if she'd laid yet


----------



## pythonmum (Oct 16, 2011)

Can't see the attachments, Nik! Glad your girl laid, though... I take it you are letting her do what comes naturally. Any guesses on how many eggs?


----------



## Nik (Oct 16, 2011)

I'll try again on the pics.

Yeah, we're leaving the eggs with her so all we have is guesses as for how many eggs  She's given us a few glimpses through her coils and the ones we can see all look perfect. I'm a bit nervous as to the possibility of a bad egg in there but so far we are leaving her to do her thing.



Both these were taken three days before she laid.


----------



## pythonmum (Oct 16, 2011)

That's better and she's a very lovely girl! I can see why she had you guessing for days with that posture. Mine was fidgeting and kicking the moss out of her nest box for the final few days. I even put a few loose sheets of newspaper around the enclosure just in case she decided to lay under that, as she seemed so dissatisfied with the box. In the end she went for the box and even laid in the daytime.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Oct 16, 2011)

Wow that's a awesome looking albino nik. You shouldget some great hatchies from her. Best of luck


----------



## Nik (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks Pythonmum and abnrmal21  She is an awesome snake. She spent the last few days coiling in different parts of the enclosure, kicked the moss out of her box and then finally decided on the far back corner of her box to lay her eggs. I'm nervous to leave them with her, mainly because of the condition she may lose. So far everything has gone by the book, mating went smoothly, she pre-lay shed and has now laid 31 days after shed. 

I hope everything goes smoothly from here and can't wait to see how the clutch turns out.


----------



## Saz (Oct 17, 2011)

Another week or two to go. Hoping for a successful clutch again!


----------



## CHEWY (Oct 17, 2011)

Don't think this girl is gravid, but I'm starting to second guess myself.
Firstly, Although I did introduced the male by opening the door separating their cages, I didn't really put much more effort into breeding than that. I dropped the temp, but didn't change any times of the heat. Nor did I bother separating very often.
I didn't witness any matings, ovulation or swelling. She definately hasn't been rolling in the bask spot either...
However, today and yesterday, i have found a slug in her cage. I took her out the back for a closer look and there are a few lumps.
Rushing out for some fresh sphag now...just in case.
It's not a good photo, (bit hard to hold and take the pic) but the lumps are visible in this photo. They are a bit more pronouced than the photo shows.
Your thoughts?






Cheers

JD


----------



## veenarm (Oct 17, 2011)

Just quick question, how many peoples Jungle Pythons have had pre-lay sheds or laid yet?

I'm still waiting on my girl to have her pre-lay, she is VERY angry all the time now, tenses her self up in curl etc and even strikes... she used to be so nice...
moves into different positions and curls but I haven't seen milky eyes etc... 

My male had milky eyes 4 days ago and I expect him to shed any night now, he and her shed about the same time last time as well so maybe she might wait a little while!


----------



## Bez84 (Oct 17, 2011)

My jungle had its prelay shed on the 3rd of october...


----------



## pythonmum (Oct 17, 2011)

Looks like you need some moss and a big box JD. _Morelia_ can hide the eggs pretty well and when you have that much size to work with, it is even easier. Are you going to be brave and take them away?


----------



## nico77 (Oct 17, 2011)

Mine had her pre lay on the 4th and a mate had his first clutch dropped this morning , did yours breed later than normal ?

cheers nico


----------



## reptileaddiction (Oct 17, 2011)

veenarm said:


> Just quick question, how many peoples Jungle Pythons have had pre-lay sheds or laid yet



My B&G Jungle laid 20th Sep so eggs are due to hatch 17th Nov.


----------



## CHEWY (Oct 17, 2011)

Fingers crossed.
That's what I was hoping, I haven't any experience with Morelia except these guys and have never bred them. Taking the eggs shouldn't be too much of a problem. She is quite well behaved. Just have to get the eggs first.



pythonmum said:


> Looks like you need some moss and a big box JD. _Morelia_ can hide the eggs pretty well and when you have that much size to work with, it is even easier. Are you going to be brave and take them away?


----------



## veenarm (Oct 17, 2011)

Mine mated all through August and early September, I witnessed at least half a dozen locks.


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Oct 17, 2011)

Saz said:


> Another week or two to go. Hoping for a successful clutch again!



WOW.... she is gorgeous Saz

Hope she doesn't drop all slugs for ya JD.


----------



## S&M Morelia (Oct 19, 2011)

Hopefully this girl drops a nice fertile clutch.
4450g at last weigh in.
Still waiting on prelay.


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Oct 20, 2011)

Hopefully she will give me some eggs soon.


----------



## Bryce (Oct 21, 2011)

My childrens laid today lunch time.

12 eggs total,
6 x Fertile
6x slugs


----------



## killimike (Oct 21, 2011)

Bryce said:


> My childrens laid today lunch time.



Awesome! What kinda childrens?


----------



## Bryce (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks. They are yellow children's. The male is a yellow Ghost.


----------



## killimike (Oct 22, 2011)

Bryce said:


> Thanks. They are yellow children's. The male is a yellow Ghost.



Cool. I do like the yellow childrens  Here's to a pile of yellow ghosts hatching out!


----------



## Bryce (Oct 25, 2011)

Fingers crossed, will update when they are out.


----------



## Saz (Oct 25, 2011)

My favourite Platinum Mac girl has laid - 9 fertile and 2 slugs Woot!! She looks so skinny now, bless her. Time for a well deserved feed!


----------



## pythonmum (Oct 25, 2011)

Congrats Saz - great result!


----------



## snakes123 (Oct 25, 2011)

My levis is about 1 and 2 months and she has payed 8 eggs, and only 1 was infertile  shes the one in about the first page in this thread.


----------



## Saz (Oct 25, 2011)

Downloaded some pics, so pleased!


----------



## wasgij (Oct 25, 2011)

stunning as always saz, keep me posted


----------



## FAY (Oct 25, 2011)

My girl.


----------



## Bryce (Oct 25, 2011)

This girl just got done laying a clutch of 11 fertile eggs.


----------



## nicholaskostyk (Oct 25, 2011)

he if it is possible would someone be able to post some pics of how they set up there incubators for womas or mayb a pm with some helpful advice
cheers, nick


----------



## ramzee86 (Oct 25, 2011)

Hey guys im expecting eggs for my coastal in about a week, 
however im still tossing between using vermiculite as substrate or damp perlite with an egg crate on top.... just wondering what you guys use and/or find to be most succesful?

Any help would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## jamesjr (Oct 25, 2011)

This girl had a nice small clutch of 8 fertile eggs today.

Cheers


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Oct 26, 2011)

Bryce said:


> This girl just got done laying a clutch of 11 fertile eggs.
> View attachment 223150
> View attachment 223151
> View attachment 223152



Good stuff mate, she had a few this year! =)


----------



## Bryce (Oct 26, 2011)

Cheers mate, im super happy. She normally only has 5-6 so she has done a great job in her final year of breeding. I must say that I did pay very close attention to what she was eating this year. 

Brilliant animal she is. Love her!


----------



## andysnakes (Oct 26, 2011)

this girl laid 8 fertile eggs this arvo, was very happy and surprised as this is her first clutch.
and here we go again!


----------



## pythonmum (Oct 26, 2011)

I candled my clutch tonight at 38 days of incubation and all of the developing babies reacted to light! I thought that was pretty cool. I know the eye develops pretty early, but was delighted to see them all putting it to use.


----------



## deebo (Oct 26, 2011)

Some dodgy iphone pics of a very chunky woma and very chunky RSP. They are both due to lay on the same day so that could be a pretty good day if it all goes well.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## SteveNT (Oct 26, 2011)

pythonmum said:


> I candled my clutch tonight at 38 days of incubation and all of the developing babies reacted to light! I thought that was pretty cool. I know the eye develops pretty early, but was delighted to see them all putting it to use.



Look after my one! Glad they're all cooking nicely. You must be excited!


----------



## pythonmum (Oct 26, 2011)

Very excited. I am keeping a special eye on egg 12 for you.


----------



## Greenmad (Oct 26, 2011)

Dave that RSP looks massive.


----------



## deebo (Oct 26, 2011)

Yeah, she is pretty chunky Ryan - not a massive girl prior to breeding but she looks pretty uncomfortable now!

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Ozzie Python (Oct 27, 2011)

good stuff dave, look like they are ready to explode. fingers crossed for some good eggs!

no luck with your WA womas?


----------



## Pythons Rule (Oct 27, 2011)

heres my wenlock girl this pic taken today so should pop soon


----------



## deebo (Oct 27, 2011)

stu, nah the wa's didnt go - i think the male didnt know what he was doing. He was 2.5yrs old but just didnt seem to get it. Hopefully another year and a the trial run this year will sort him out! =)


----------



## veenarm (Oct 28, 2011)

If it's a first year breeding female, can they take longer then normal to do everything? eg pre-lay, lay etc? or does i tmake no difference to timing... just curious


----------



## ramzee86 (Oct 28, 2011)

Looking shiny and ready to Lay in the next few days!!!


----------



## Pythons Rule (Oct 30, 2011)

taken today 30th October 2011 she appears to be ready to pop either today or tomorrow  fingers and toes are crossed hehe.

View attachment 223619


----------



## Bryce (Oct 30, 2011)

This is the last female I have to lay (Very late xmas clutch on the way)

She has 16 fertile eggs, not bad for a first clutch.


----------



## zulu (Oct 30, 2011)

Congratulations bryce,she finally got there with a good clutch !


----------



## Erebos (Oct 30, 2011)

Congrats Bryce stunner she is. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Bryce (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks Zulu & Br3nton.

Zulu come over when i cut them.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Oct 30, 2011)

Congrats Bryce 

Ever have the eggs roll around in that basket?


----------



## Bryce (Oct 30, 2011)

This is the first time im using the basket. It's a very good basket though as it has high grooves in it. I can place the eggs in the grooves and they dont move around.

The system was put together buy my good friend Zulu. I normall use another method but this looks great so im giving it a go!


----------



## pythonmum (Oct 30, 2011)

If worried about rolling, you can always put some perlite in the bottom to stabilise them. I have mine on a flat plastic surface, so the thin layer of perlite helps keep them stable.


----------



## Pythons Rule (Nov 1, 2011)

medusa completely upside down


----------



## S&M Morelia (Nov 1, 2011)

Pythons Rule, looks like she has IBD....euth straight away  looks like she'll drop in the next day or so.

Here's a picture of my only girl that was bred this season, finally ovulated last week.


----------



## deebo (Nov 1, 2011)

Last clutch I was waiting for this season and it turned out to be a pretty nice one! 12 good eggs and one slug.

They all seem to have some good veins in them so hopefully they all go the distance. Fingers crossed!

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Helikaon (Nov 1, 2011)

finally my bhp is laying. Everything is running late in my collection this year.


----------



## xterra (Nov 2, 2011)

Well done Dave, thats a pretty good result. They will be some cool little hatchies with their huge heads.

I've been using the same tubs and over water method...........they seem to be doing a good job after two weeks.


----------



## Bryce (Nov 2, 2011)

Just found a surprise clutch of mac eggs. 8 in total, not bad from a 2 year old. The Wife took the pics with some weird Iphone app!


----------



## zulu (Nov 2, 2011)

Cant stop breeding at your place Bryce LOL 

Your advice came to some good use,that round basket for the gtp eggs was made from a "salad spinner" they sell in the chinese shops.
All that time you took filling me in on this water incubation method didnt go to waste after all, thanks.


----------



## Jay84 (Nov 2, 2011)

My little Wheatie laid this morning!!

10 eggs, 6 fertile and 4 slugs.


----------



## Bryce (Nov 2, 2011)

zulu said:


> Cant stop breeding at your place Bryce LOL
> 
> Your advice came to some good use,that round basket for the gtp eggs was made from a "salad spinner" they sell in the chinese shops.
> All that time you took filling me in on this water incubation method didnt go to waste after all, thanks.



Yeah Zulu,

Im loving the setup at the moment, it's brilliant. Please put me down for 4 more sets please mate.

No worries about the info, come around when i cut the GTP eggs so you can see it in action.


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Nov 4, 2011)

My girl laid me 7 eggs last night, 41 days after her pre lay shed. This will be her 3rd clutch.


----------



## xterra (Nov 4, 2011)

Got home from work this arvo to find this girl had laid a nice little clutch of 13 eggs. This was her first year and she is pretty small so wasn't expecting 13. Laid day 27, post lay weight was down around 950gms and clutch weighed 450gms so she will be one exhausted little girl. Eggs all have veins so will see how incubation goes.
Found some shots of her over the past 2 years which show just how much this girl has changed.

Cheers Paul
View attachment 224689
View attachment 224688
View attachment 224691
View attachment 224690


----------



## deebo (Nov 4, 2011)

nice paul - hopefully they all go the distance for you. A decent size clutch for you as well.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Pythons Rule (Nov 6, 2011)

she layed 6 Nov


----------



## pythonmum (Nov 6, 2011)

Holy heck that's a big clutch! Look great, too. Congrats.


----------



## yeldarb (Nov 6, 2011)

Expecting some eggs from this girl later this week.


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Nov 8, 2011)

This female recently layed, not a stunner but her 53 day post pre-lay effort is worth a mention. 17 fertile eggs. Obviously wasn't seeking the heat like most others and delayed laying for some reason........

This is the female that also produces the TIGER jungle offspring (2nd pic), havnt bred her with the striped palmerston male for a couple of seasons due to the JAG projects. However this season I found the need for some more TIGER JUNGLES to add to the programs.

53 days waiting really sucked........


----------



## Scleropages (Nov 8, 2011)

This maccy should be the 13th snakey of mine to lay this year.. even with the brissy floods and being struck by lightning... been a sucky year!....


----------



## Bloomster (Nov 10, 2011)

Imbricata, possibly gravid, signs are good






Another Imbricata

Opinions?


----------



## Kurto (Nov 11, 2011)

BARRAMUNDI said:


> This female recently layed, not a stunner but her 53 day post pre-lay effort is worth a mention. 17 fertile eggs. Obviously wasn't seeking the heat like most others and delayed laying for some reason........
> 
> This is the female that also produces the TIGER jungle offspring (2nd pic), havnt bred her with the striped palmerston male for a couple of seasons due to the JAG projects. However this season I found the need for some more TIGER JUNGLES to add to the programs.
> 
> 53 days waiting really sucked........



Good luck with them Ben. I just had a girl lay at 41 days post shed. I wasn't even convinced she was gravid until few days ago.. Then I got worried she was bound up!!


----------



## abnrmal91 (Nov 11, 2011)

Very nice kurto. She is a good looking jungle.


----------



## pythonmum (Nov 13, 2011)

*Eggcitement at day 56*

Eggs are due to hatch this week, so I decided to weigh them and see what (if anything) had changed. I got a couple of surprises. The first was that one has already slit the shell!





The next surprise was that they have *gained* an average of 10g during incubation. They have obviously taken in plenty of water, since I am using the over water method. In light of the first slit, I have now transferred them to secure containers with wet paper towel on the bottom for hatching. Within a couple of hours, the colour of thin areas of the shell has changed and darkened. I expect to see the first head(s) poking out tonight, at which point I may slit the rest of the shells.

Just for SteveNT - your favourite egg has been set aside!




We'll see if you like what comes out.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Nov 13, 2011)

What a surprise Susan. Should make for a sleepless night or 2 waiting for them to come out. Can't wait to see them.


----------



## slide (Nov 13, 2011)

My RHD woma, paired to pinstripe RHD


----------



## abnrmal91 (Nov 13, 2011)

She looks like she's about to explode slide. Looks great


----------



## slide (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks abnrmal91
_Ipswich festival got me in the mood to post up a pic. (was a great day)_
She looks small in the photo! She is at day 19 since shed. Been belly up a fair bit and started trying to dig at night. Hoping she will push in the next week. Last years average egg weight was 72g so she put in a great effort seeing that she was only small/young. She went in with almost twice as much weight on her as last season so will see what happens this time around???
Cheers, Aaron d/-<


----------



## Colin (Nov 13, 2011)

hatched 13-11-2011


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh you lucky bugger Col, you struck it rich mate... Albino Jag. Well done mate


----------



## snakes123 (Nov 13, 2011)

Colin what are they? they look amazing


----------



## Tassie97 (Nov 13, 2011)

albino jag?!?!?!!?


----------



## Colin (Nov 13, 2011)

thanks wayne  yeah its an albino jag


----------



## snakes123 (Nov 13, 2011)

Wow more pics once they are out? please


----------



## abnrmal91 (Nov 13, 2011)

My offer is still good Colin lol. Looks great.


----------



## Tassie97 (Nov 13, 2011)

snakes123 said:


> Wow more pics once they are out? please


Ditto! only the one albino?


----------



## JungleGuy (Nov 13, 2011)

is this the first albino jag to hatch in Australia? Congrats btw.
Cheers Tim


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Nov 13, 2011)

If my calculations are right, your the first to hatch them in Australia?

Have to put that one in the Guiness book of pythons


----------



## Colin (Nov 13, 2011)

JungleGuy said:


> is this the first albino jag to hatch in Australia? Congrats btw.
> Cheers Tim



thanks.. maybe, as far as I'm aware..


----------



## Bryce (Nov 13, 2011)

Congrats Colin, great job once again mate.


----------



## Colin (Nov 13, 2011)

Bryce said:


> Congrats Colin, great job once again mate.



cheers  thanks mate


----------



## Nayla (Nov 13, 2011)

Aww very cute, well done to everyone especially those clever girls!

Anyone hatching any MD's?


----------



## smigga (Nov 13, 2011)

Well done Colin, congratulations


----------



## Bandit05 (Nov 13, 2011)

congratulations Colin, thats awesome


----------



## ramzee86 (Nov 13, 2011)

Congrats x1000!!!
Glad they're finally here 

I see you can't receive any PMs lol, but i'd love to know when you have some jag het for albino available 

ENJOY MATEE!!


----------



## abnrmal91 (Nov 13, 2011)

ramzee86 said:


> i'd love to know when you have some jag het for albino available
> 
> ENJOY MATEE!!


I think alot of people want to know if he has some het albino jags. Me for one


----------



## orientalis (Nov 14, 2011)

100% Pure Darwin.....


----------



## deebo (Nov 14, 2011)

orientalis - that thing is awesome! Im guessing thats a keeper for sure.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## orientalis (Nov 14, 2011)

Another 100% Pure Darwin.....produced in 2010 from a different combinational pairing.



from 2010 clutch 3

from 2009 clutch 1



David Evans said:


> orientalis - that thing is awesome! Im guessing thats a keeper for sure.
> 
> Cheers,
> Dave



Cheers Dave
Yes, these are keeper's.
I have kept these "SUPERS" from all years and all clutches that produce them...for future development.....some massive offers have been refused over that time (many small ones too).


----------



## slide (Nov 14, 2011)

Colin, the highest of high fives to you. Great result!
Orientalis, same to you. What a beauty! 
Congratulations all round!!!
Aaron d/-<


----------



## Colin (Nov 14, 2011)

couple of jags het albino 13-11-2011 still more hatchies to come out of the eggs yet
the one with its head on top looks a keeper













different clutch hatching this morning 14-11-2011


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Nov 14, 2011)

What an awesome site that Albino Jag is.

Let us know how many AJ"s you get when all hatched?


----------



## Colin (Nov 14, 2011)

will message you wayne.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Nov 14, 2011)

Looks great Colin. I love the dorsal stripe. It will look absolutely amazing after a couple of sheds. Let me know if you have any jag het albinos spare .


----------



## Colin (Nov 14, 2011)

cheers daniel


----------



## SamNabz (Nov 14, 2011)

Congrats Col, got what you were hoping for mate! Well done.

Hope he doesn't give you any troubles.


----------



## pythonmum (Nov 14, 2011)

Well, they aren't jags, but I'm still very excited by my little ones that have started emerging. The first 2 are now in click-clacks and another 5 were peeking this afternoon.


----------



## xterra (Nov 14, 2011)

Congrats Pythonmum, can see why your excited. I think I have checked on the incubator about a 1000 times in the last three weeks and I don't have albino's or jags.

That bottom left egg looks to have been pipped about four or five times, like its decided I'll come out now....nah not yet.

Paul


----------



## FAY (Nov 14, 2011)

Oooooh bet you are excited pythonmum. I am so looking forward to breeding mine, more to see what pops out. I will have to keep some as well.


----------



## pythonmum (Nov 14, 2011)

xterra_2010 said:


> Congrats Pythonmum, can see why your excited. I think I have checked on the incubator about a 1000 times in the last three weeks and I don't have albino's or jags.
> 
> That bottom left egg looks to have been pipped about four or five times, like its decided I'll come out now....nah not yet.
> 
> Paul


A couple of those marks are pencil - number 4 - . I slit the eggs after the first baby poked its head out, but some aren't satisfied with my efforts and stubbornly insist on making their own holes. I don't poke the babies or peek in at this stage. I just give them an easy escape if they choose to take it. I will start peeking on Wednesday if some haven't stuck their heads out yet.


----------



## Colin (Nov 14, 2011)

congrats pythonmum well done.. exciting stuff huh 

a few more albinos out and there still comimg


----------



## JezJez (Nov 14, 2011)

Well done Colin on the Albino Jags!! They look sensational! How many hatched?


----------



## abnrmal91 (Nov 14, 2011)

The albinos look great pythonmum. Colin yours aren't too bad, but it's no albino jag lol. Good stuff mate.


----------



## hugsta (Nov 14, 2011)

Grats Colin and Susan, some very nice animals guys. There are some real stunning animals in this thread, grats to you all on them. I personally didn't breed anything this season, to many commitments with a new business starting up. However, next year I hope I can add a few animals to a thread like this.
Daz


----------



## pythonmum (Nov 14, 2011)

You are a day ahead of me Colin. I came home from dinner out with girlfriends to find this little pipping party happening.




Can't catch all of them out at one time, but most will be ready for their own click clacks by tomorrow night. I can't wait to see the patterns, as the female is banded and the male striped. The two out so far show one with strong bands, the other with less distinct bands. I am hoping for some stripes, too. It's like Christmas!


----------



## Danielle-S (Nov 15, 2011)

Here is my gravid girl Rosie, expected to lay at the end of this month. This is my first time experiencing this so I hope I dont stuff it up


----------



## Bandit05 (Nov 15, 2011)

wow that is stunning, congratulations Mick
wish I could afford one


orientalis said:


> 100% Pure Darwin.....


----------



## orientalis (Nov 15, 2011)

Cheers
Once supply increases, i'll be able to bring them down to affordable levels for others to enjoy too.


----------



## Bandit05 (Nov 15, 2011)

Think the only way I would ever be lucky enough to have one is to wait until my boy is old enough to breed and get him a girl, I have no plans of ever breeding snakes so I will stick to drooling over your pics lol


----------



## Colin (Nov 15, 2011)

first B&W Julatten jungle out of the egg 15-11-2011 for me this season


----------



## veenarm (Nov 15, 2011)

Jees Colin, How early did you guys mate and lay??

My girl still hasn't laid yet!! lol - but due in next week


----------



## hugsta (Nov 15, 2011)

orientalis said:


> 100% Pure Darwin.....



That's a stunner, grats. Any chance we could see the parents, I would love to see what sort of patterning they have compared to this guy. Or whether they are just throwing these guys on a regular basis. Nice darwin that is for sure.


----------



## Colin (Nov 15, 2011)

veenarm said:


> Jees Colin, How early did you guys mate and lay??
> 
> My girl still hasn't laid yet!! lol - but due in next week



I usually go by the weather not the calender and we had some 10 degree nights in sydney early on this year and thats when I started to cool them.. with my morelia my darwins lay and hatch first and my julatten jungles lay and hatch usually before my black and gold jungles. And this season for me is really no different to prior seasons my darwins usually hatch late october early november, my julattens usually hatch from early november to late november and my black and yellow usuallly hatch through december.. Its just the usual routine for me in Sydney and this is whats happening.. 

But it always helps when the animals are very healthy and in great condition too. cheers


----------



## Bandit05 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for sharing Colin, that is one little stunner and they are on top of my want list


----------



## aspidito (Nov 15, 2011)

How are you Colin, very nice indeed, if only I had a bigger room.......Hmmmm!


----------



## Colin (Nov 15, 2011)

aspidito said:


> How are you Colin, very nice indeed, if only I had a bigger room.......Hmmmm!



paul!!! good thanks and you? thanks mate 

thanks bandit05


----------



## PythonCollecta (Nov 15, 2011)

Some very nice looking snakes guys! Especially yours colin good job... will be looking foward to adding some pics of my own eventually


----------



## pythonmum (Nov 15, 2011)

Great to see so many eggs and babies. My husband says I have a tub of pink spaghetti waiting at home. He lets me have the thrill of weighing and inspecting the youngsters. Only two left looking around and biding their time before emerging. Nice to have healthy pink babies!


----------



## Snowman (Nov 15, 2011)

Nice work with all your pythons this year people! Some cracker hatchies there.


----------



## FAY (Nov 15, 2011)

That is equisite!!
Love the fact that it is 100% Darwin.
Please keep us posted as to how it turns out.




orientalis said:


> 100% Pure Darwin.....


----------



## orientalis (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks Fay......It should turn out like this by about 13 months of age.....


----------



## Colin (Nov 16, 2011)

one of mine..


----------



## orientalis (Nov 16, 2011)

From 2010 Darwin Clutch 5.












This one is literally about to complete it's second slough since leaving the egg, so looks drab in this picture.
These 2011 hatchies are from 3 seperate clutches.

Back on topic.......this female Bredli deposited 44 eggs last week, 43 fertile and 1 slug!


----------



## CHEWY (Nov 16, 2011)

I see what you did there.



Colin said:


> one of mine..


----------



## AM Pythons (Nov 16, 2011)

View attachment 226462
View attachment 226463


first clutch for her.. 12 fertile , 4 slugs...


----------



## Colin (Nov 16, 2011)

congrats tony  thats a very nice looking female too


----------



## AM Pythons (Nov 16, 2011)

thanks Col.. i cant wait to see what these look like.. & cant wait to put my jag over it next year...


----------



## abnrmal91 (Nov 16, 2011)

Awesome looking albino Colin. I love that orange lol. No the top pic is amazing. How old is it/was it?


----------



## PigFeet (Nov 16, 2011)

for some reason i cant open your photos tony, is it the intergrade?


----------



## Em1986 (Nov 16, 2011)

ORIENTALIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I absolutely love what you produce in the albinos, i hope that one day they will be more readily available as i only know of 1 other person that has albinos of the same quality (or it may be just you lol, i have seen an ad elsewhere that made my jaw drop straight to the floor). 
I think any albino darwin is beautiful but i have a soft spot for reduced patterned and striped!

Pythonmum, your babies are amazing as well! II bet it must be the best feeling for you and everyone else knowing all your hard work and effort has paid off.

I can't wait to see what else other people in this thread produce from their clutches


----------



## AM Pythons (Nov 16, 2011)

yes Chris the intergrade you sold me.. not a male after all.. female.. 16 for a first clutch.. 12 fertile, 4 slugs.. crossed to my lester tiger jungle...


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Nov 16, 2011)

Yer i cant see your pics either Tony ?
Col why would that be ?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 17, 2011)

orientalis said:


> Another 100% Pure Darwin.....produced in 2010 from a different combinational pairing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Any chance of an adult pic?


----------



## Khagan (Nov 17, 2011)

Goldmember said:


> Any chance of an adult pic?



I'll bet no. =p


----------



## Colin (Nov 17, 2011)

Jungle_Freak said:


> Yer i cant see your pics either Tony ?
> Col why would that be ?



I think its because tony may have uploaded from his phone? not sure but I see two attachment links and if you click them the pics show up for me.

hows that now?


----------



## AM Pythons (Nov 17, 2011)

uploaded from my computer, thats better Col.. thanks...


----------



## pythonmum (Nov 17, 2011)

I have seen the adult photos Goldmember. They are amazing. The third one is one of the most vivid animals you can imagine and has possibly been posted elsewhere. Mick has a huge range of colours in super stripes, etc.


----------



## PigFeet (Nov 17, 2011)

nice one tony, should throw some crackers then. good luck with them


----------



## chondro09 (Nov 17, 2011)

Outstanding albinos mick, would have to be the best in the country, and pure


----------



## pythonmum (Nov 17, 2011)

Em1986 said:


> OMG are you serious, his name is Mick? From SA?
> If so then it's the same person that made my jaw drop to the floor when i saw the ad elsewhere!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I don't think there are too many Micks selling those sort of animals


----------



## Colin (Nov 18, 2011)

chondro09 said:


> Outstanding albinos mick, would have to be the best in the country, and pure




Interesting you have a JAG as your profile pic? Is this one pure?


----------



## chondro09 (Nov 18, 2011)

Hey didn't say i didn't like jags mate, i just don't think some people on hear no how much work and time mick has put in to developing this line, years of line breeding and the result speaks for themself, and their is no jag bloodline in them they are pure darwins


----------



## Colin (Nov 18, 2011)

chondro09 said:


> Hey didn't say i didn't like jags mate, i just don't think some people on hear no how much work and time mick has put in to developing this line, years of line breeding and the result speaks for themself, and their is no jag bloodline in them they are pure darwins



thanks for your explanation


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks Col , I can now see Tony's pics.


----------



## pythonmum (Nov 18, 2011)

Colin said:


> Interesting you have a JAG as your profile pic? Is this one pure?


Pure Morelia...and rather beautiful!


----------



## hugsta (Nov 18, 2011)

pythonmum said:


> Pure Morelia...and rather beautiful!



Lol, pure Morelia.....


----------



## marcmarc (Nov 18, 2011)

Wow Mick, you have fantastic animals!! All your hard work and effort is certainly evident in what you breed. I can't wait to get mine off you and I really appreciate all your help and information so far. I haven't ever purchsed from anyone that is so humble, knowledgeable, and willing to put in the post purchase help. Cheers.

Sorry to go a bit off topic.


----------



## slide (Nov 22, 2011)

3 days ago




This morning : )




Average egg weight exactly the same as last year, 72g. Very proud of my girl! Oh, and dad too->


----------



## dadaman (Nov 22, 2011)

This is what I came home from work to  Finally. 3 so far, more on the way.
She didn't go into the nesting box, she went under the thing. All 3 candled so far and all have big healthy red veins inside.

All finished. Not bad for a first clutch. All fertile and a good, nice even white. Now the waiting game starts. Average weight is 73g


----------



## pythonmum (Nov 23, 2011)

Congrats dadaman and slide. Those woma eggs look great. I am always amazed by how large they are and how huge the poor females get before laying


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Nov 24, 2011)

First time for this girl, 13 viable eggs, no slugs 

This was the first time in 4 years that I have actually caught one of my snakes laying, and all I can say is... 'Stuff that'. That would be equivalent to popping a watermelon out our rear end... no thank you! lol

Fingers & toes crossed for coastal peppered & striped jags...

View attachment 227528
View attachment 227527
View attachment 227529


----------



## slide (Nov 25, 2011)

Congrats to dadaman and wayne. Thanks pythonmum. All credit to the girls for what they go thru. 
Wayne, its great to have the opportunity to see what they go thru. I was lucky enough to see my girl lay on my first clutch. The eggs were so big in comparison to what they pass through that i was worried they might burst on the way out : )
Good luck for the outcome of your clutch.


----------



## Danielle-S (Nov 27, 2011)

Came across thiese this morning. 13 in all...and no slugs. all veiny. So excited!!!!!!!


----------



## Colin (Nov 28, 2011)

28-11-2011 Black & Yellow Jungles


----------



## pythonmum (Nov 28, 2011)

It's a great sight when they all emerge and tangle themselves together. Almost makes your eyes hurt to try to count those individuals, Colin! My babies are reaching that first milestone:






I will have to start thawing some fuzzy mice this week..


----------



## Specks (Nov 30, 2011)

Ok so this maculosa female is now 29 days since prelay
she is a normally lean snake that doesnt carry much weight and was 575g at the end of summer
She refused feeds for a month or so before her shed and hasnt eaten since
she now weighs 600g and is plumper looking than what she normally is
I have had people tell me she is gravid and others she isnt so im putting it here so i can get assurance from a wider range of people as to wether or not she is

But i got this photo today, bad i know and not side on enough but gives you the idea of what im looking at, i felt her the other day and could feel soft lumps but could barely feel them but when i lift her tail up vertically i can see distinct bulges but this here does not show it very well

so thoughts people 

cheers Scott

and yes i know that people macs are hatching now which makes it really annoying cause mine still hasnt bloody laid


----------



## pythonmum (Nov 30, 2011)

Not shown well in the photo, but what you are describing sounds like she is ready to lay. Give her a suitable lay box and see how you go. Will you incubate the eggs, so let her? At 29 days post shed, you need to set up an incubator quickly if you intend to do the job.


----------



## Specks (Nov 30, 2011)

pythonmum said:


> Not shown well in the photo, but what you are describing sounds like she is ready to lay. Give her a suitable lay box and see how you go. Will you incubate the eggs, so let her? At 29 days post shed, you need to set up an incubator quickly if you intend to do the job.



ive had my incubator set up for a year and a half
she looked very promising last year but didnt lay and i had the incubator all ready to go
this time around all tubs are set up with perlite ready to go, i have a herp nursery incubator so its all sweet
Thanks pythonmum ive had my doubts about her but its just been so long
i purchased these guys december 09 and i i might finnaly get eggs


----------



## veenarm (Dec 7, 2011)

My female jungle so far laid 1 slug, (it may of been good) but i was away and i think she's trying to hold on to them as long as possible.


----------



## eddie123 (Dec 7, 2011)

anyone got any centralians


----------



## garthy (Dec 7, 2011)

eddie123 said:


> anyone got any centralians



My female was basking upside down the other day, she has never done that before. She had mated several times and sloughed on NOV 29th. I'm hoping for a christmas present from her. Mind you, she is not overly fat.


----------



## eddie123 (Dec 7, 2011)

you might get a lucky chrismas present then. Im hoping to buy a female for my yearling centralian in the near future and would love all the advice i can get!


----------



## veenarm (Dec 9, 2011)

My girl has laid her clutch! Unfortunately it WAS NOT on the nice soft stuff i gave her.. instead it was on the newspaper which is on the heat mat.... I'm hoping they haven't been there long (1 day as opposed to 2 -3)... Was expecting to see her move outside, but was obviously more comfortable in the hide on newspaper...
She looks relatively health aside from being almost bone.... lol
I haven't got an exact count, but i think the total is 14 (first time mum) first egg the other day was really bad slug. and I think 1 egg on top is a bit mouldy and may die.. unfortunately its 10pm and nothing is open until tomorrow at 10am... which is when I will go and buy an incubator (hovabator or that exo terra one, not sure yet).
Heres the only photo so far, I couldn't put her hide back on as she spread out a little and got a little curious as to ***... (it's a tight fitting hide)...

*EDIT - 14 or 15 Laid, 2 slugs (1 may go infertile)... I couldn't separate them with out tearing, so they are in a clump in the incubator...
I have 2 humidity gauges and 1 says 100% and the other is 75%.... Strange, but 13 hours later they look perfect still


----------



## eddie123 (Dec 9, 2011)

pic didnt work veenarm maybe try advance not quick reply


----------



## veenarm (Dec 10, 2011)

Fixed it


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Dec 10, 2011)

.....


----------



## Scleropages (Dec 10, 2011)

could just be er fat????? lol


----------



## pythonmum (Dec 10, 2011)

Looks ready to burst scleropages. I love it when you can see the egg-shaped bumps. She is massive! Let us know how many in the clutch.


----------



## Chris1 (Dec 11, 2011)

ok, 99.9% sure shes gravid since shes refused food a month ago for the first time in history,....and shed last monday.

its my first time! 

(and both of theirs, my hot stud man was with her for 18 hours straight!!! What a man!!!!)


----------



## pythonmum (Dec 11, 2011)

Looks like you may have eggs for the new year, Chris! By Christmas you should see the egg-shaped bumps. Great stuff!


----------



## veenarm (Dec 11, 2011)

How the hell do you keep humidity down??
My incubator with the vermiculite at the right consistency as everywhere says the humidity is 100%... Rage.. taken the lid off to hope it releases it a little more but yeah.. hopefully it settles in a few days... I candles some of the eggs and they look ok (some I couldn't see)...


----------



## pythonmum (Dec 12, 2011)

Don't stress too much veenarm. I incubated mine over water and the humidity probe read about 89%, but the eggs stayed plump right through hatching.  In fact, they put on 10g each during incubation! There was a lot of fluid left in each when the hatchlings emerged, but they had no difficulties with hatching and no malformations or bad eggs in the lot. Sometimes humidity readings can just make you worried. Go by how the eggs look and remember that they are tough.


----------



## zulu (Dec 12, 2011)

Chris1 said:


> ok, 99.9% sure shes gravid since shes refused food a month ago for the first time in history,....and shed last monday.
> 
> its my first time!
> 
> (and both of theirs, my hot stud man was with her for 18 hours straight!!! What a man!!!!)



They look really well chris,mine are in an aviary outside and one male and a female i have rarely seen since last summer.
They spend most of the time hide in metal downpipes i have at the top,must mate in there also i expect.
Brought them indoors,female is off feed now,see what happens.


----------



## xterra (Dec 14, 2011)

Today was day 60 for my jungle clutch. I got hit with the blackout in Brisbane about a week ago and had no heating for 12-14 hours while I was at work..........so thought these may have been a lost cause.

Two heads out so far. Dont think I will be able to sleep till I see 12 heads.

Cheers,
Paul


----------



## litoria (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi Everyone

Some great looking gravid hatchlings coming out.
I am trying breeding for the first time this year and its already been a steep learning curve.
My female Murray Darling laid 10 eggs mid November and all eggs appear viable and seem to be coming along well. At this stage I'm nearly hallfway through the incubation and already starting to feel like a nervous parent who just can't wait to see what pops out of the eggs.
I've attached photos of mating and some a nice pic of the egg laying. 
Cheers


----------



## Mr.James (Dec 15, 2011)

zulu said:


> They look really well chris,mine are in an aviary outside and one male and a female i have rarely seen since last summer.
> They spend most of the time hide in metal downpipes i have at the top,must mate in there also i expect.
> Brought them indoors,female is off feed now,see what happens.



that diamond in the second photo is unreal! male? Be keen to see what variation you get with hatchlings.


----------



## zulu (Dec 15, 2011)

Mr.James said:


> that diamond in the second photo is unreal! male? Be keen to see what variation you get with hatchlings.


Hi james,there is two males,the one that was in with the female in the downpipe was this one in the water bowl (if picture comes out) still not feeding yet and generally is the best feeder of the two.
The other male in pic with female was on the bottom of the aviary and would occasionally move to the top of the aviary where the other two were in the downpipe.
Have to see what happens anyway,she still is off feed .


----------



## Colin (Dec 19, 2011)

Chris1 said:


> ok, 99.9% sure shes gravid since shes refused food a month ago for the first time in history,....and shed last monday.
> 
> its my first time!
> 
> (and both of theirs, my hot stud man was with her for 18 hours straight!!! What a man!!!!)




congrats heaps chris


----------



## deebo (Dec 31, 2011)

Day 61 for these little fellas and the first head was poking out this morning! Pretty good end to the season for me to get these hatching.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## xterra (Dec 31, 2011)

Congrats Dave, bet these were the highlight of your season.


----------



## Ships (Jan 1, 2012)

A few of nthis years progeny, jungles hatched yesterday and today,


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jan 1, 2012)

Were these the Jungles that produced the "Odd jungles" last season?


----------



## Ships (Jan 1, 2012)

Same female, differant male, lost the original male early in the season unfortunately to a cancerous cist


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jan 1, 2012)

Ships said:


> Same female, differant male, lost the original male early in the season unfortunately to a cancerous cist




All the best with them amte, be good to see some updated pics of the others


----------



## Ships (Jan 1, 2012)

The striped one just gets better, its not getting dirty at all and the yellow is a lovely lemon yellow 

View attachment 232058


----------



## Kenno (Jan 1, 2012)

You already know my opinion of these Mark - Unbelievable


----------



## deebo (Jan 1, 2012)

Ships said:


> The striped one just gets better, its not getting dirty at all and the yellow is a lovely lemon yellow
> 
> View attachment 232058



Holy crap! That is sensational.......


----------



## Kurto (Jan 1, 2012)

Great tiger Ships! Brilliant!


----------



## deebo (Jan 1, 2012)

these guys are taking their sweet time to come out but they are slowly getting there.....


----------



## hugsta (Jan 2, 2012)

Gorgeous animal ships, grats mate.

Love that pic Dave, looks great.


----------



## viridis (Jan 2, 2012)

Ships said:


> The striped one just gets better, its not getting dirty at all and the yellow is a lovely lemon yellow
> 
> View attachment 232058




That thing is a ripper Mark! What are the parents like? What lineage?


----------



## Ships (Jan 2, 2012)

Parents are both montgomery line animals, there are some nice animals in this years 15, few keepers but no freaks.


----------



## Perko (Jan 2, 2012)

Thats the best Jungle i have seen, more pics please mate.



Ships said:


> The striped one just gets better, its not getting dirty at all and the yellow is a lovely lemon yellow
> 
> View attachment 232058


----------



## andysnakes (Jan 2, 2012)

David Evans said:


> these guys are taking their sweet time to come out but they are slowly getting there.....



well done dave, that is fantastic


----------



## Camo (Jan 2, 2012)

Cracker jungle Ships


----------



## jamesjr (Jan 7, 2012)

This girl dropped a small unexpected clutch today.


----------

